# Rockets' performance training methods modernized



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Many of the other new training techniques simulate specific basketball plays. Guards drive for layups while being slammed with pads to improve their ability to finish at the rim. Players take off on sprints while being held back by elastic cords to improve first steps on fast breaks or cuts to the basket. Players alternately slide and sprint between carefully placed cones to improve their quickness closing out to shooters and returning to defensive position.
> 
> “It's analyzing the game and then training movements that occur during the game, whether that be in the transition game or the defensive game or offensive movement patterns,” Eto said.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Since Yao and T-mac are not playing!, they go to more advanced ways to progress the players performance.:champagne:


----------

